# Please read



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you for posting this.
I will also post it on my home site :wink:


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

good post, everyone talks how we need to stick together heres there chance


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## huntnfish21 (Jan 1, 2005)

Very good


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

How can we get this throughout AT? Other than Please Read?


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

*Done thank you!!!*

Confirmation 
Your fax message was sent to: 
Senator Sherrod Brown (D-OH) 
Senator George V. Voinovich (R-OH)


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

bbaker-25 said:


> ttt


TTT again..............


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

walleye rev said:


> TTT again..............


probably wont stay there for long


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Need a more dramatic title! .... maybe something like....killed an old mans cat today! 

TTT


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

Butternut said:


> Need a more dramatic title! .... maybe something like....killed an old mans cat today!
> 
> TTT


or better yet i shot a huge buck that was high fenced with crossbow by feeder


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

bbaker-25 said:


> or better yet i shot a huge buck that was high fenced with crossbow by feeder


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

i dont think no one cares about this thread


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds good!!!! To The Top!!!!!!


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

TTT

I wrote both my senators about this issue, and received a letter back from Senator Jeff Sessions. This was his response.

"Dear Mr Smith

Thank you for contacting me in opposition to Cass Sunstein's nomination for the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs. (OIRA)

I understand that you have concerns, and I have also heard similar comments from a number of my other constituents. I believe that presidents should be given some degree of deference in choosing their cabinets and staff, however, please rest assured that I will keep your thoughts in mind as my Senate colleagues and I consider this nomination.

Thank you again for writing. Please feel free to contact me with any other comments or concerns you may have.

blah blah blah"

What does he mean by deference?


----------



## Deer3083 (Jul 6, 2009)

All sent :darkbeer:


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BMoeller (Jan 17, 2007)

I thought Sunstein was already in?


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

ttt


----------

